# Samba fehlermeldung



## mc_gyver (23. September 2003)

Hi TUX - Fans

mein PDC spuckt folgende fehlermeldung aus!

Mehrfache Verbindungen zu einem Server oder einer freigegebenen 
Ressource von demselben Benutzer unter Verwendung mehrerer 
Benutzernamen sind nicht zulässig. Trennen Sie alle Verbindungen zu dem 
Server bzw. der freigegebenen Ressource, und versuchen Sie es erneut.

hab keine ahnung mehr was ich noch ändern kann, verbind besteht aber, d.h ping geht durch File Server arbeitet auch. Linux - Distribution ist Debian.
Ich hoffe mal ihr könnt helfen, danke schonmal bye mc


----------



## qtux (26. September 2003)

mit was greifst du zu (XP  )  ?
welche samba version !?
vielleicht die smb.conf posten ?


----------



## DaZero (27. September 2003)

Hi, das Problem habe ich beim Testen meines PDCs auch gehabt,
sobald XP einmal eine funktionierende Verbindung aufgebaut hat bleibt diese auch bestehen,
habe bei mir dann den Benutzer abgemeldet ( Start - Benutzer abmelden ) und mich neu angemeldet, danach geht es dann.

Vieleicht hilft es ja 

Gruzz 

Jürgen


----------



## mc_gyver (1. Oktober 2003)

jup ich greife von einem xp-pro rechner auf debian zu
samba 2.2xx
und meine smb.conf ist

[global]
	workgroup = LXDomain
	os level = 99
	time server = yes
	unix extensions = yes
	encrypt passwords = yes
	printing = CUPS
	printcap name = CUPS
	socket options = SO_KEEPALIVE IPTOS_LOWDELAY TCP_NODELAY
	wins support = yes
	character set = ISO8859-15
	client code page = 850
	veto files = /*.eml/*.nws/riched20.dll/*.{*}/
	log file = /var/log/samba/%m
	debug level = 5
	domain logons = yes
	domain master = yes
[homes]
	comment = Home Directories
	valid users = %S
	browseable = no
	writeable = yes
	create mask = 0640
	directory mask = 0750
[printers]
	comment = All Printers
	path = /var/tmp
	printable = yes
	create mask = 0600
	browseable = no
	valid users = @users
[print$]
	comment = Printer Drivers
	path = /var/lib/samba/drivers
	write list = @ntadmin root
	force group = ntadmin
	create mask = 0664
	directory mask = 0775
[public]
	comment = Ordner fuer den Datenaustausch
	path = /home/public
	writeable = yes
	create mask = 0660
	directory mask = 0770
[netlogon]
	comment = Netzwerk Logon Service
	path = /usr/local/netlogon
[Data]
	comment = Allgemeines Datenshare
	path = /data/share





meine smbpasswd ist



#
# SMB password file.
#
root:0:FD1B0A48A9E3E0A7A885ZUU6777609854:1E6EAD625489B16AD942B6DA291154C8:[U          ]:LCT-3F64F446:root
daemon:1:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX:[U          ]:LCT-00000000:daemon
bin:2:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX:[U          ]:LCT-00000000:bin
sys:3:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX:[U          ]:LCT-00000000:sys
sync:4:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX:[U          ]:LCT-00000000:sync
games:5:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX:[U          ]:LCT-00000000:games
man:6:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX:[U          ]:LCT-00000000:man
lp:7:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX:[U          ]:LCT-00000000:lp
mail:8:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX:[U          ]:LCT-00000000:mail
news:9:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX:[U          ]:LCT-00000000:news
uucp:10:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX:[U          ]:LCT-00000000:uucp
proxy:13:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX:[U          ]:LCT-00000000roxy
postgres:31:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX:[U          ]:LCT-00000000ostgres
www-data:33:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX:[U          ]:LCT-00000000:www-data
backup:34:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX:[U          ]:LCT-00000000:backup
operator:37:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX:[U          ]:LCT-00000000:Operator
list:38:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX:[U          ]:LCT-00000000:SmartList
irc:39:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX:[U          ]:LCT-00000000:ircd
gnats:41:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX:[U          ]:LCT-00000000:Gnats Bug-Reporting System (admin)
nobody:65534:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX:[U          ]:LCT-00000000:nobody
paula:1000:FD1B674KJG473837AAD3B435B51404EE:1E6EAD625489B16AD942B6DA291154C8:[U          ]:LCT-3F64F3F5ebian User,,,
identd:100:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX:[U          ]:LCT-00000000:
sshd:101:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX:[U          ]:LCT-00000000:
paul:1001:FD1B0KLJH9J855K4443B435B51404EE:1E6EAD625489B16AD942B6DA291154C8:[UX         ]:LCT-3F64F400:


kann das sein das ich hier noch den machinennamen von meinem xp-rechner eintragen muss? Wenn ja wie mache ich den das unter debian?


----------

